# Place to live



## sbender (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi
I'm planning on moving to CT in Dec and would love to hear about any flats/houses in the PINELANDS/MOWBRAY/THORNTON area for rent from the 1st of December..

My budget is 3500-4000 per month. 

Would appreciate any help on how to go about organizing this!


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

sbender said:


> Hi
> I'm planning on moving to CT in Dec and would love to hear about any flats/houses in the PINELANDS/MOWBRAY/THORNTON area for rent from the 1st of December..
> 
> My budget is 3500-4000 per month.
> ...


Do a google search, you will come up with lots of information.


----------



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

sbender said:


> Hi
> I'm planning on moving to CT in Dec and would love to hear about any flats/houses in the PINELANDS/MOWBRAY/THORNTON area for rent from the 1st of December..
> 
> My budget is 3500-4000 per month.
> ...


 I would not recommend Thornton.


----------



## sbender (Apr 13, 2010)

vegasboy said:


> I would not recommend Thornton.


Any particular reason why!??!


----------

